# 2014 SWFL Micro Masters Fishing Series



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

1st tournament of 2014 will be on January 11th out of the Bokeelia boat ramp off Barancas. Register from 6am to 615am. Everyone must launch from the same ramp. Weigh-in at 3pm. Call me if any questions.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Well its been a long time since I've updates you ll on our tournaments. Our next tournament will be on April 26th. Call for more info. 239.246.3866James


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Date changed to April 19th. All other details remain the same.


----------

